# West African Monetary Control Board (W.A.M.C.B.)



## Strandhafer (7 Mai 2007)

Hallo,

habe heute folgende E-Mail bekommen:



> FROM: MR Yusuf Sami
> SECRETARY TO THE  DIRECTOR OF FINANCE,
> FOREIGN PAYMENT DEPT, WEST AFRICAN MONETARY
> CONTROL BOARD(W.A.M.C.B) NORTH-WEST
> ...



Wer kennt sich aus mit solchen E-Mails? Ich denke mal, das es am besten ist, sich nicht auf diese Geschichte einzulassen.


----------



## jupp11 (7 Mai 2007)

*AW: West African Monetary Control Board (W.A.M.C.B.)*



Strandhafer schrieb:


> Wer kennt sich aus mit solchen E-Mails? Ich denke mal, das es am besten ist, sich nicht auf diese Geschichte einzulassen.


Eines der Spezialgebiete von antispam.de 


> (Nigerian Fraud Letters) Nigeria-Spam.


http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=11
danach sollten keine Zweifel  mehr betreffend Beteiligung  bestehen.
such mal  nach OUAGADOUGOU , ist reichlich vertreten..
ähnliche Schreiben 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=91716#post91716
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=83903#post83903


			
				blizzy schrieb:
			
		

> Ein wirklich armer Mugu. Nur 5,6 Millionen? Lohnt sich nicht


Mugu nennt man die Betrüger im Fachjargon


Reducal schrieb:


> Der Mugu will erst Kontakt knüpfen, bevor er dann versucht dem Kontakt das Geld abzuknöpfen. Es gibt immer wieder Leute, die den Mails auf den Leim gehen und meinen, einem seriösen Mailpartner gegenüber zu stehen, der einem gutes will. Weit gefehlt - Google ist voll unter dem Begriff Nigeria Connection, z. B. > HIER <.





Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich finde dieses Schreiben ganz nett. Normalerweise, kommt als nächster Schritt die Kontaktaufnahme. Später kommt wahrscheinlich ein Treuhandkonto, wo man Geld einzahlen muss, damit die Millionen freigeschaufelt werden können. Natürlich hast Du und Dein Afrikanischer Partner Kontovollmacht. Allerdings, so bald man das Geld eingezahlt hat, kommt man nicht mehr ohne der Unterschrift des Partners an das Geld. So dass irgendwann der Vorschlag kommt, wenn Du dein Geld vom Konto wieder haben möchtest, musst Du für die Unterschrift Deines Partners bezahlen, so dass 20, 30 oder noch mehr % Deines Geldes weg sind. Diese Jungs machen überall Geschäfte.


----------

